

50% of Universities Will Be Bankrupt in 10-15 Years - fnazeeri
http://extensionengine.com/50-of-universities-will-be-bankrupt-in-10-15-years/#.U4CIbpRdXhA

======
raynesandrew
Surely UK Universities won't be charging undergrads 9k a year :P

